

Gina Trapani: 'Why You Shouldn't Buy an iPad (Yet)' - noahr
http://www.fastcompany.com/1604832/why-you-shouldnt-buy-an-ipad-yet

======
noahr
John Gruber likes Trapani's argument better than Doctorow's
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/04/02/trapani> Which argument is
better?

